# Looking for good chick recipe



## mikki (Jan 23, 2009)

I have bonless, skinless chicken breasts. I'm looking for a easy recipe( I'm a lazy cook) with not a lot of ingredients.
Most of the time I bake it in either catalina dressing or ranch dressing. I need something new. Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 23, 2009)

Do want healthy or ... GOOD?  lol


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 23, 2009)

Season some flour -- Salt, pepper etc.
Pour some buttermilk in a dish...
Dip chicken in buttermilk...then in seasoned flour...place in a buttered 9 x13 dish.
Bake for 30 minutes...Or so
Mix 1 can of Cream of Mushroom Soup with about 1 cup of buttermilk....
Pour it over the chicken....
Back in the oven for 10-15 minutes....
Cook a pot of rice and,

Enjoy!!!


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 23, 2009)

Go buy some Kikoman TERIYAKI Baste & Glaze and a can of pineapple chunks with juice. Bake til done and serve on white rice. You can pound thinner or cut chicken into chunks.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 23, 2009)

Use any "cream of soups" you can crush up some cheddar/garlic croutons and sprinkle on top or use fried onions.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 23, 2009)

DRUNK CHICKEN

6-8 CHICKEN BREASTS, BONELESS AND SKINLESS
1 CAN CREAM OF MUSHROOM SOUP   (I USE FAT FREE)
1 CAN CREAM OF CHICKEN SOUP   (AGAIN I USE FAT FREE) 
USE THE LARGE CANS IF YOU LIKE MORE GRAVY
1 CANNISTER CHICKEN STOVE TOP STUFFING (THE CORNBREAD STUFFING IS YUMMY TOO)
YOU CAN USE THE BOXED STUFFING , JUST SPRINKLE ON THE CROUTONS AND THEN COVER THEM ON TOP WITH THE SEASONING PACK
BLUSH WINE (I USE THE CHEAPEST ONE, COMES IN A CARDBOARD MILK CONTAINER or Apple juice or chicken broth

MIX TOGETHER CREAM OF MUSHROOM AND CHICKEN SOUP AND SPREAD ONE HALF OF THE SOUP MIXTURE IN THE BOTTOM OF A 9X13 BAKING DISH

PLACE THE CHICKEN ON TOP OF THE SOUP MIXTURE

COVER THE CHICKEN BREAST WITH REMAINING HALF OF SOUP MIXTURE

COVER CHICKEN AND SOUP WITH STUFFING MIX,   (I POUR ABOUT AN INCH WORTH OVER THE CHICKEN,   YOU CAN POUR AS MUCH OR AS LITTLE AS YOU WANT!   JUST MAKE SURE YOU CAN'T SEE ANY OF THE SOUP MIXTURE.

SATURATE STUFFING MIX WITH WINE.   (MAKE SURE IT IS WELL SATURATED OR IT WILL BURN)

BAKE FOR 45 MINUTE TO ONE HOUR, UNTIL CHICKEN IS DONE.   CHECK TO MAKE SURE YOUR STUFFING ISN'T BURNING,   IF IT IS BROWNING TOO QUICK, COVER LOOSELY WITH FOIL


----------



## Mama (Jan 23, 2009)

Chicken and Mushroom Gravy

4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts 
4 tablespoons of butter 
4 tablespoons of olive oil
1/2 cup of flour 
salt and pepper to taste 
garlic powder to taste 
1 (4 ounce) can of sliced mushrooms, drained 
2 cups, or 1 (14.5 ounce) can of chicken broth 
salt and pepper to taste

In a large skillet, heat the butter and olive oil over medium high heat. 
Sprinkle both sides of the chicken with salt, pepper and garlic powder. 

Dredge in the flour. 

Brown the chicken in the butter and olive oil until the chicken is a golden brown. Remove the chicken and set aside. 

Brown the mushrooms in the skillet until ligtly crisp. Add the flower and brown the flour until it is a dark blonde color. Gradually add the chicken broth, stirring constantly. Bring to a boil and cook until thickened. 

Return the chicken to the gravy, reduce heat, cover and simmer for 20 to 30 minutes. 

Serve with mashed potatoes or rice.


----------



## Scotch (Jan 23, 2009)

_*SAUTEED CHICKEN WITH MUSHROOMS
*_
½ Cup Flour
½ Teaspoon Ground Nutmeg
4 Boneless Skinless Breast Halves (6 to 8 Ounces Each)
4 Tablespoons Butter
1 Pound Mushrooms, Sliced
1 Cup Onion, Diced
½ Cup Dry Sherry
1 Cup Chicken Stock
⅔ Cup Half & Half
4 Teaspoons Fresh Thyme, Chopped
Salt & Pepper to Taste

1. Mix together flour and nutmeg. Set aside 2 Tablespoons
of mixture and put remainder on plate.

2. Pound all breast halves to about ½ inch thick,
season with salt & pepper.

3. Dredge two of the breast halves in flour mixture.

4. Melt half the butter in hot 5-quart saute pan over medium
heat; saute two floured breasts halves about 3 to 4
minutes per side; place cooked breasts on clean plate
and cover with foil to keep warm.

5. Repeat steps 3 & 4 with remaining butter and breasts.

6. Add mushrooms and onion to pan, saute until brown,
about 8 minutes, stirring occasionally.

7. Add reserved flour mixture to pan and cook about
1 minute, stirring constantly.

8. Add sherry to pan and stir about 30 seconds to loosen
brown bits on bottom of pan; add stock and half & half to
pan and bring to boil, stirring constantly.

9. Reduce heat to medium-low, place chicken on top of
mushrooms; simmer uncovered about 5 minutes to heat
chicken and thicken gravy; add salt & pepper if needed.

10. Garnish with chopped thyme & serve.


----------



## snack_pack85 (Jan 24, 2009)

I make a super quick thai chicken with all dried herbs and crushed almonds or cashews.

I coat the chicken in a mixture of finely chopped (or food processed) dried basil, ground ginger, and ground parsley- salt and pepper to taste. I sort of eye ball this recipe, so I'd say for each chicken breast there's probably a 1/4 to a 1/2 a teaspoon of each herb. I serve this chicken over salad with peanut dressing...


----------



## Bacardi (Jan 24, 2009)

Chick recipe?  Sugar, spice and everything nice!  

Marinading in Italian dressing is always a favorite...Also mix one part soy sauce and one part sugar...Ideally but add fresh garlic and ginger, powdered is ok, it's still a good sauce even without it...


----------



## Jeff G. (Jan 25, 2009)

mikki said:


> I have bonless, skinless chicken breasts. I'm looking for a easy recipe( I'm a lazy cook) with not a lot of ingredients.
> Most of the time I bake it in either catalina dressing or ranch dressing. I need something new. Thanks guys!!!!


ok..
egg bath, roll in crushed cornflakes and bake.. 

You can also mix up a rice dish(from a box) do the cornflake thing on the chicken, lay it on top of the uncooked rice dish and bake.. very tasty and simple.


----------



## 70chevelle (Jan 25, 2009)

Melt some butter, add salt pepper, fresh garlic & a squeeze of lemon. Baste them in a baking dish in the oven or on the grill. Simple & delicious!

If you want to spice it up a bit, add your favorite hot sauce, if you like sweet & spicy, add some honey.

Oh, and if you like the idea of frying them, get a box of your favorite flavored triscuts.  Put a handful in your food processor and make crumbs.  I filet my breasts and then cut into strips, dredge in flour, then egg, then the triscuts and fry in a cast iron skillet.


----------



## Toots (Jan 25, 2009)

The ranch chicken recipe here 
The Pioneer Woman Cooks - Ree Drummond
 is awesome.  

The chicken is marinated in a honey/dijon mix and then partially cooked on the stove, finished in the oven and topped off with crispy thick bacon and cheddar.  Not healthy but certainly easy and delicious!


----------



## Deathbysoup (Jan 25, 2009)

-combine can of mushroom soup w/ half a can of milk or cream , chopped onion , minced garlic, sliced mushrooms and fresh herbs. Pour over chicken breasts and bake .

-dip chicken breasts in bbq sauce , then dredge through seasoned breadcrumbs. cook on a rack in oven until brown and crispy.

-Flatten chicken . Put thin layer of prepared boxed stuffing ( add some onions and celery , maybe mushrooms and garlic for flavor and crunch ) and roll chicken . Secure with toothpick . Brush all over with butter and bake until browning.

-Flatten chicken. Put thin layer of spinach and cream cheese ( or feta ) . Roll and secure with toothpick . Bake until cooked through .


----------



## Constance (Jan 25, 2009)

How about Chicken Cacciatore? 

Easy Chicken Cacciatore - Chicken Cacciatore Recipe with Stewed Tomatoes

DH made some the other night, although we skipped the wine and used Classico Spaghetti Sauce instead of the crushed tomatoes. He added sweet red peppers, onion, a little celery, mushrooms, Garlic and herb seasoning, Italian seasoning and salt and pepper. Once the chicken was browned and everything in the oven-proof skillet, he put it in the oven for an hour, covered. 
Man, was it good!


----------



## Porthand (Jan 25, 2009)

Balsamic Chicken 
Poultry 
Category 
4 
Servings 
8 chicken thighs (approx. 3#) 
3 cloves garlic crushed 
2 Tb fresh chopped basil 
1/4 cup balsamic vinegar 
2 Tb. EVOO (extra virgin olive oil) 
Combine ingredients, toss and marinate 2 hours. Preheat oven to 350º. Coat a 9x 13" baking dish with 
non-stick spray. Add chicken and marinate to dish bake 15-20 minutes, turn and bake an additional 
15-20 minutes. 
Ingredients 
Instructions 
Notes


----------



## babetoo (Jan 26, 2009)

put in glass pan, spoon your favorite salsa over them, bake thirty min. sprinkle grated taco cheese on top and stick back in til cheese melts. it is really good. a small salad and you have a meal.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 26, 2009)

It's 3 days later, and we never heard what was decided.
What say you mikki?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 26, 2009)

BT, you are rubbing off on me.  When I saw the title to this thread, a part of me just wanted to say something inappropriate.  But I am restraining myself.  And I'll just leave it at that. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mikki (Jan 27, 2009)

I posted planning on cooking the chicken on Sunday after we shoveled off in-laws roofs (they're in Florida) well as we got to in-laws youngest DD called said that her sister fell at a cheerleading competition and she might have broke her arm, called her and she said she was ok. so we continued to shovel 2 feet of snow off 3 roofs. 3 1\2 hours later I called oldest DD back and she said she couldn't bend her arm and it looked like  her elbow had a lump sticking out. To shorten the story spent the next 2 hours in ER getting it checked. Hubby ended up baking them in BBQ sauce. It's a good thing too, by the time I got home I was so tired I could hardly walk. I'm planning in trying some of these recipes for the next batch though. Thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh mikki, that's horrible about DD. You MUST have been exhausted too.
Lucky you for hubby.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 31, 2009)

mikki said:


> I have bonless, skinless chicken breasts. I'm looking for a easy recipe( I'm a lazy cook) with not a lot of ingredients.
> Most of the time I bake it in either catalina dressing or ranch dressing. I need something new. Thanks guys!!!!



Ok, here's a real response to your question.  This technique for making "fried Chicken" was taught me by my wife some thirty years back, who learned it from her mother.  To date, I have not found a technique that makes better fried chicken, and I've tried more than I care to count.

This works equally well for skin-on, skin-off, bone in, boneless. 

Preheat the oven to 375' F.  Make an eggwash from 1 extra-large egg and 1/8 cup milk.  Place 2 cups All-Purpose flour, along with 2 tsp salt (and any other seasonings that suit your fancy) into a shaker bag.  Heat cooking oil in a large, heavy fry9ing pan until fragrant.  Place the chicken into the egg-wash, making sure to coat completely.  Drop in shake bag and shake until eveny coated.  Remove and shake excess flour from chicken.  Place 3 to 4 pieces into the hot oil, making sure not to overcrowd the pan.  Turn when the flour jsut begins to brown.  Place the pieces onto a foil-line jelly-roll pan.  Lightly salt and place all into the oven.  Bake for 40 minutes.  Remove and serve hot.  

This chicken is light, extremely juicy, and wll flavored.  Your family, and/or guests will rave about it.  I promise.  You won't be dissapointed.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

